# Colonoscopy for 19 year old?



## kmclendo (Jun 2, 2009)

I’m currently frustrated with my problems. I was looking online, trying to find someone who has similar issues to mine, but I can’t find anything. I’m a 19 year old female who has had bowel problems for the last ten years. I usually have alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation, although I have diarrhea much more. I do not drink coffee, or drink milk anymore, because my GI said that may help…and it did, but it didn’t remove all of my symptoms. Also, after I eat anything, I have a pain in my stomach that I have to lie down. It makes it feel better to press on my stomach and sometimes having some hot tea alleviates the pain. The pain is right in my belly button. I’ve always had a lot of diarrhea, but lately I’ve been having a lot more, and with pieces of pink mucus. I cannot find any good information online about having pink mucus in stools, so I would appreciate to hear from anyone who has had this before. I’m very frustrated and I’m wondering if I should get a colonoscopy. I’ve gone to the GI, and had a barium enema, as well as a prescription for stomach relaxers. My GI recommends a colonoscopy…which is scary for someone my age. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

_I usually have alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation, although I have diarrhea much more_Very commonly seen in IBS. IBS is more likely to alternate back and forth than most other GI illnesses_ I do not drink coffee, or drink milk anymore, because my GI said that may help&#8230;and it did, but it didn't remove all of my symptoms._Very common in IBS. Things that can effect anyone's GI tract sometimes effect IBSers GI tracts more but diet alone often doesn't give people with IBS 100% total control. Some diet things do help, but usually isn't enough._Also, after I eat anything, I have a pain in my stomach that I have to lie down. It makes it feel better to press on my stomach and sometimes having some hot tea alleviates the pain. The pain is right in my belly button. _Really common in IBS as the intestines are more active after meals and that often is when the intestines are more active that IBSers have more pain._I've always had a lot of diarrhea, but lately I've been having a lot more, and with pieces of pink mucus. I cannot find any good information online about having pink mucus in stools, so I would appreciate to hear from anyone who has had this before. _This may be a reason to get the colonoscopy or at least a sigmoidoscopy (just the last part of the colon). Mucus picks up colors from somewhere and there can be foods that add a reddish color to the stools that may not be that visible but could be seen in the mucus if it picks it up, but I think you want to make sure it isn't just really diluted out blood.Mucus is really common in IBS and by itself isn't that big a concern, but if the pink is dilute blood it may be an indication something more is going on. It may be just an anal irritation like an internal hemorrhoid, but it may be good to check it out to be sure.


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm also 19 and have had IBS for 9 years. My gastroenterologist didn't think a colonoscopy was necessary because my symptoms are so very classic IBS and both of my parents have IBS. My mother did have a colonoscopy when she was in her early twenties; it didn't show anything. You should ask your doctor what, other than IBS, that you could have. Colon cancer is very rare for someone our age. Crohn's and colitis usually manifest with blood in the stool and weight loss (although my mother did experience weight loss with her IBS). You could have your doctor test your stool for blood to see if that's what the pink mucus is. However, blood in the stool that is bright red or pink usually isn't a reason for concern. You may have hemorrhoids or a fissure that is causing the bleeding; your doctor can check for those. I've actually gone to the doctor several times after seeing bright red blood on my stool or on the toilet paper. I went to my gastroenterologist and my primary care doctor, and neither were concerned. Both said that the kind of blood I should worry about would be VERY black and tarry. That would be a sign that the blood came from higher up in the colon. I'm not a doctor, but I have had a lot of experience with IBS. What you describe sounds like IBS to me. When you say that your doctor recommends a colonoscopy - does he or she recommend it urgently, or simply present it as an option? Does he or she seem concerned about your worsening symptoms? In my experience, IBS can fluctuate greatly over time. My mother's was very severe when she was my age; now it hardly bothers her at all.That being said, I feel like I should reassure you about colonoscopies - I've never had one, but I've read the stories of people here who say that it's not nearly as bad as you expect it to be, that the preparation is worse than the procedure, etc. You should talk to them. If getting a colonoscopy would ease your mind, it might be worth it to get one.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Get a colonscopy. You need to know what your up against so you know how to battle it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

I had my 1st. Colonoscopy the first of this year.It was a simple easy procedure to under go.I was mildly sedated and the camera tube was inserted. Gently moved forward, and then back out.It was NOT painfull at all. Not for me anyway.I wouldn't be afraid to have this procedure done. It can give you so much information as to what's going on with your IBS etc.I know alot of people fear this , wether it be embarrasment , or just fear of pain.


----------



## keycat (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know; a colonoscopy can be used to rule out other conditions (colitis and Crohn's) but it can't diagnose IBS definitively. Diagnosing IBS is really a process of elimination.The choice is up to you. Don't be afraid to have a colonoscopy if you feel you need it - but don't feel you need it unless your doctor thinks you might have something other than IBS or if you think it's worth it to have the peace of mind.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

If you can afford a colonscopy it might be worth having done. I had a endotracheal intubation(think that is what it is called) and it costed me a $1000. Well it costed my mom and she was not happy about the bill. I felt horrible about spending that much money just for the doct to say she cant find noth'n and that most likely its ibs. Anyways, sounds like it is ibs for you too no worries im 20 and have had it all my life..just keeps getting more difficult to handle. i remember when i was a little kid and my parents had trouble getting me to have a bm. Now, it seems like the bms wont stop..all well...hope you have success and if you do get a colonscopy set yourself up mentally for the possible results.


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't let your age be a factor in having a colonoscopy. I was about your age too. The prep isn't fun, but with sedation, the procedure seems like only moments. I recommend it to rule out the other colon problems. I was found to have active ulcerative colitis from teens to thirties, now it's in remission and I have IBS instead, lucky me. If nothing is found and it is determined you have IBS after all, at least you know for a fact you do not have the other disorders. It's like with all other check-up tests ie pap tests, cholesterol tests(yes even children can have high)... it's useful information. If negative you are no worse off but if something's amiss, treatment can be started. Of course, I have health ins, so cost is not an issue. I take months to pay off my copay. Good luck.


----------



## swellin (Feb 23, 2009)

Threads a bit old but w/e dont be afraid! Ive had IBS since i was 8 im 20 right now, i had a colonoscopy at age 12 and a barium enema at 14 , prostate exam ect... So dont be embarrassed or afraid get everything ruled out and get some help! My ibs was very severe and i have the worst pain from it i have ever felt in the end ive been prescribed morphine which has been the best thing for me.


----------

